# busted 3 psus in 3 years



## sly_arnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello

In past 3 years I have busted 3 psus. Two were Circle and one was iball. I do not know their rated values as the problem was addressed by my pc vendor. The side panel of my last psu was as below.

```
+12V  -12V  +5V  -5V   +3.3V +5VSB
14A   0.5A  25A  0.5A  14A    2.0A
```
Thus I guess my psu gave an output power of 350W.
My system config is as given below:

CPU Type: Intel Pentium 4, 3066 MHz (23 x 133)
Motherboard :	Intel D101GGC
DRAM Slot #1	512 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #2	1024 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
Disk Drive	SAMSUNG HD080HJ  (80 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
External HDD: Transient 250GB
Optical Drive	SONY DVD RW DRU-V200A
In addition have a couple of PCI slot based devices and three USB devices.  The graphic card is on-board and i have no intention of installing an external graphic card as I not into gaming. The pc I using is mostly for browsing, downloading and building application softwares. I have a database server on it and it has dual operating system. I use VMware as a virtualization tool. The pc is active for 10-12 hrs a day atleast and as the operating temp might easily be 50 deg Celsius.

As stated earlier in 3 years my 3 psu have died and when lot many process are running simultaneously there is massive humming sound emanating from my pc that is audible in adjacent room. So I guess I am going for a higher watted psu and not a cheap product this time.
My options are

FSP SAGA II 500 500W
Seasonic 400W SS-400-ES 80+ Bronze Certification Power Supply
Corsair CMPSU-430CX 430W Power Supply
Out of the above 3 I am leaning towards Seasonic, even though it has the least power. I doubt I will be upgrading the system other than an additional HD maybe. 

Corsair and seasonic are avaliable in flipkart and fsp is avaliable in techshop.in. I would like to know if I buy any of the psu, where are the service centers of the above 3 cos, in case there is a breakdown. In addition, which among the three have the best service. I stay in mumbai. 

Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

the main important factor while purchasing a PSU is the rating of +12V - say a 450W and 500W PSu both has +12V rail rated @ 34A - so both PSu can actually safely deliver maximum 396W - not 450W or 500W and most cheap generic psus has build quality and other issues and there ratings ain't even correct.

As for you i would siggest to get Corsair CX430v2 @ 2.5k.


----------



## Minion (Jun 8, 2012)

sly_arnie said:


> Hello
> 
> In past 3 years I have busted 3 psus. Two were Circle and one was iball. I do not know their rated values as the problem was addressed by my pc vendor. The side panel of my last psu was as below.
> 
> ...



As expected Better buy a branded PSU get seasonic if you can find it.Corsair provides very good service.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 8, 2012)

When you buy fire crackers they are bound to burst. No Surprises. 

Your System is having pretty low power requirement. Cosair 430W is more than enough.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 8, 2012)

You can go for Corsair VS450 @ 2.2K. It's more than enough for that config.

CORSAIR VS450 450W Builder Series Power Supply


----------



## sly_arnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for the prompt replies... So its +3 for corsair and +1 for seasonic and 0 for fsp.. for time being. But checked on some forum and they say the CX series of corsair is not up to mark and even corsair ppl are not happy with it. But jonnyguru and some other sites have recommended it. So still not sure about this one.

In addition @ 6Diablo9 has suggested CORSAIR VS450 450W. This cost about 400 bucks lower than CS430. Here the higher power psu costs lower than the lower power one. I don't know much about VS450. So help me out on this one.

Finally among corsair, fsp and seasonic, which has the best after sales service in mumbai, knowing my system, it might die on me again It may be a clincher for me.

A lingering question that always comes to my mind - are the reviews written by people abroad hold true for goods available in india...are the so called foreign hardware (non-desi) stuff actually genuine or they assembled here. This is not in relation to psu, but in general computer hardware stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## pramudit (Jun 8, 2012)

also buy a spike protector... precaution is better than cure...


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 8, 2012)

Corsair or Cooler master. Both have 5 yrs warranty I believe. For your system a PSU of 450 is enough but I always prefer to buy products which can be used for future upgrades. If you have any plans to upgrade then keep that factor in mind.


----------



## sly_arnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks all

I have gone for Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU from flipkart @ 2.5K, will be delivered on wednesday, 13th june. Will update you guys regarding my first impression. 

Guys, the second part of the question in my last post is still pending. I know I have already placed an order, but extra knowledge never hurt anybody ... quoted the second part again below.



sly_arnie said:


> Finally among corsair, fsp and seasonic, which has the best after sales service in mumbai, knowing my system, it might die on me again It may be a clincher for me.
> 
> A lingering question that always comes to my mind - are the reviews written by people abroad hold true for goods available in india...are the so called foreign hardware (non-desi) stuff actually genuine or they assembled here. This is not in relation to psu, but in general computer hardware stuff.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 8, 2012)

Cooler master have some notorious psu's. better choose corsair.


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2012)

ajayashish said:


> Corsair or Cooler master. Both have 5 yrs warranty I believe. For your system a PSU of 450 is enough but I always prefer to buy products which can be used for future upgrades. If you have any plans to upgrade then keep that factor in mind.



Corsair VS and CX series has 3 years warranty.



sly_arnie said:


> Thanks all
> 
> I have gone for Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU from flipkart @ 2.5K, will be delivered on wednesday, 13th june. Will update you guys regarding my first impression.
> 
> Guys, the second part of the question in my last post is still pending. I know I have already placed an order, but extra knowledge never hurt anybody ... quoted the second part again below.



Congrats 

As for your extra knowledge the first answer is Corsair and if you are reading a review from good and reputed website then the review also hold true in here as well .


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2012)

sly_arnie said:


> A lingering question that always comes to my mind - are the reviews written by people abroad hold true for goods available in india...*are the so called foreign hardware (non-desi) stuff actually genuine or they assembled here.* This is not in relation to psu, but in general computer hardware stuff.


It's genuine. It is "imported" in India. And because of "importing", hardware is expensive in India.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 10, 2012)

sly_arnie said:


> A lingering question that always comes to my mind - are the reviews written by people abroad hold true for goods available in india...are the so called foreign hardware (non-desi) stuff actually genuine or they assembled here. This is not in relation to psu, but in general computer hardware stuff.
> 
> Thanks.



None of them are assembled in India. All of them are imported. Inside warranty period, they generally give the buyer replacement of the product, they don't repair the returned product(s).


----------

